# Lights Of Death After Update



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

My edge is blinking all lights rapidly. Worked a few hours after update. I also updated minis. What next.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Tivo thinning the herd


----------

